# Learn Civil Engineering



## palvarez83 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey does anyone have a link to the downloadable problems from learncivilengineering.com? I printed them out a while back, but now can't find the electronic version. I couldn't successfully navigate to them from the site either.

Thanks.


----------



## JMT (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't have a direct link but I still have the files from studying for the Oct 2013 PE exam. I have nine PDFs, two PowerPoint's and one Word document. If you want to message me your email address I can send them to you.


----------

